# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Ήχου >  Πρόβλημα σε electro-voice_p2000

## dimitris_p

Καλησπερα σας. Προσπαθώ να επισκευάσω έναν τελικό απο έναν φιλο electro-voice_p2000 ο οποίος εχει επισκευαστεί από αλλο τεχνικό, δούλεψε κάποιο διάστημα και χάλασε ξανά. Ο τελικός έβγαζε *protection* και στα 2 καναλια. 

Ανοίγοντας των είδα ότι κάθε κανάλι φοράει τα MJ15003 και 04 από 8 και 8 σύνολο 16 κάθε κανάλι. Βλέπω ότι στα τέσσερα 15003 και τέσσερα 15004 στην θέση τους να έχουν μπει MJ15022G και MJ15023G. Τα ξεκολλάω όλα και τα 16 και τα μετράω, όλα καλά. 

Αρχίζω να μετράω και βρίσκω τον ένοχο τελικά. Έχουν καεί 8 αντιστάσεις 47Ω που συνδέονται στον εκπομπό των τρανζίστορ που έχουν αλλαχτεί με άλλα. Ανεβάζω και το σχηματικό που βρήκα αν και ειναι κάπως δυσανάγνωστο να μου πείτε μια γνώμη.

Εψαξα λίγο τα datasheet και των 2 και είδα οτι μάλλον δε ειναι ιδια. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να ειναι αυτή η αίτια που έκαψε της 8 αυτές αντιστάσεις?

----------


## mikemtb73

ελενξε ολες τις 0.33 ωμ (πρεπει να ειναι κανονικα κεραμικες, οχι συρματος) τις 2 των 56 ωμ, και τα τρανζιστορ Q57,64

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dimitris_p

> ελενξε ολες τις 0.33 ωμ (πρεπει να ειναι κανονικα κεραμικες, οχι συρματος) τις 2 των 56 ωμ, και τα τρανζιστορ Q57,64
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Oι 0,33 ειναι διπλές τουβλάκια στα 7watt και ειναι οκ. Εχω μετρήσει σχεδόν τα πάντα. Εχω βρει μια αντίσταση με λάθος τιμή, 2 αντιστάσεις με ανεβασμένες τιμές και σε τέσσερεις αντί να βάλει ακριβείας εχει βάλει κανονικές. Τα αλλάζω αυτά για αρχή και βλέπουμε!

----------


## xsterg

το ρευμα ηρεμιας ειναι ρυθμισμενο σωστα? θα πρεπει να ακολουθηθει η διαδικασια για την σωστη ρυθμιση του. αυτο με την προυποθεση οτι ολα τα εξαρτηματα ειναι καλα και οτι ειναι συμφωνα με του κατασκευαστη. διαφορετικα οτι και να κανουμε μετα απο λιγο ολα θα πανε στον βροντο!

----------


## dimitris_p

Θα το κοιτάξω για το ρεύμα ηρεμίας αλλα νομίζω το manual δεν αναφέρει κάτι σχετικό.

----------


## spiros full

> Θα το κοιτάξω για το ρεύμα ηρεμίας αλλα νομίζω το manual δεν αναφέρει κάτι σχετικό.


7.5 mv ειναι το ρευμα ηρεμιας αν δεν κανω λαθος.εχει τεστ πινς για μετρησεις.πρεπει να αρχησεις ριθμυση οταν ειναι κρυο το μηχανημα κι οπως ζεσταινει με την ωρα επαναριθμυζεις τα τριμ.χωρις σημα χωρις φορτιο

----------

dimitris_p (03-07-22)

----------


## spiros full

> Θα το κοιτάξω για το ρεύμα ηρεμίας αλλα νομίζω το manual δεν αναφέρει κάτι σχετικό.


κοιτα τα mpsa92-94 καποια μπορει να εχουν διαροη το εχουν αυτο το προβλημα οι ev.με ισχυρο φως κατω απο την πλακετα τσεκαρισε για σπασμενους χαλκοδιαδρομους.ενασ τυπος εφτιαχνε μια powermate και βρηκε καντα στις ψυκτρες κατω απο μια αντισταση να λειπει κοματι χαλκοδιαδρομος κι εμπαινε σε προτεκτ το μηχανημα

----------

dimitris_p (03-07-22), mikemtb73 (03-07-22)

----------


## dimitris_p

Ευχαριστώ για της απαντήσεις σας, θα κάνω έλεγχο και θα επανέρθω.

----------


## xsterg

ρευμα ηρεμιας ειπα φιλε μου. οχι dc ταση στην εξοδο. αλλο το ενα αλλο το αλλο.

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Και κάτι ακόμα σημαντικό συνονόματε.
Αφού τσεκάρεις ωμικά τη συνέχεια των χαλκοδιαδρόμων που αναφέρει ο φίλος Σπύρος από τις Ιονίους νήσους στο post #7,
αντικατέστσησε τα 4 X MJ15022G με τ΄ εργοστασιακά *4* X *MJ15003* & τα 4 X MJ15023G με τ΄ εργοστασιακά *4* X *MJ15004*,
γιατί για τ΄ εργοστασιακά που δουλεύουν στα 140V / 20A πολώνονται στις καθόδους τους με τις αντιστάσεις, που έχεις κυκλώσει
στο σχέδιο που παραθέτεις στο post #1, και που καταστράφηκαν πολύ πιθανόν όταν παρέμειναν στο κύκλωμα να πολώνουν τα
ίσως αντίστοιχά τους, MJ15022G & MJ15023G.
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## ezizu

> Και κάτι ακόμα σημαντικό συνονόματε.
> Αφού τσεκάρεις ωμικά τη συνέχεια των χαλκοδιαδρόμων που αναφέρει ο φίλος Σπύρος από τις Ιονίους νήσους στο post #7,
> αντικατέστσησε τα 4 X MJ15022G με τ΄ εργοστασιακά *4* X *MJ15003* & τα 4 X MJ15023G με τ΄ εργοστασιακά *4* X *MJ15004*,
> γιατί για τ΄ εργοστασιακά που δουλεύουν στα 140V / 20A *πολώνονται* *στις καθόδους τους* *με τις αντιστάσεις*, που έχεις κυκλώσει
> στο σχέδιο που παραθέτεις στο post #1, και που καταστράφηκαν πολύ πιθανόν όταν παρέμειναν στο κύκλωμα να πολώνουν τα
> ίσως αντίστοιχά τους, MJ15022G & MJ15023G.
> Φιλικά.
>         Δημήτρης Καρούσης


Δημήτρη κάπου έχεις μπερδευτεί. 
Προφανώς όταν γράφεις  "καθόδους"  εννοείς  τους εκπομπούς των τρανζίστορς εξόδου ,( αφού δεν έχει  λυχνίες το κύκλωμα).
Επίσης οι  αντιστάσεις  που  έχει  κυκλώσει  ο dimitris_p  στο ποστ #1  δεν  έχουν  σχέση  με  την  πόλωση  των  τρανζίστορς εξόδου.
Χρησιμοποιούνται για  άλλο  λόγο και όταν  καίγονται αυτές (αλλάξουν τιμή γενικότερα), όντως  δημιουργούν πρόβλημα, αλλά στις πολώσεις των τρανζίστορ Q57,Q54,Q64,Q61  κ.ο.κ. με ότι βέβαια συνεπάγεται  αυτό (όπως π.χ.  ενεργοποίηση  protect mode κ.λ.π.).
Φιλικά.

----------

mikemtb73 (23-07-22)

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Σήφη,
ότι γράφω το γράφω σύμφωνα με το σχηματικό που παραθέτει και τα γραφόμενα στο post #1 του φίλου Δημήτρη.
Γράφει ότι βρήκε αλλαγμένα τα 4 X MJ15003 (Q4 - Q7 στο σχηματικό που παραθέτει) με 4 X MJ15022G & 
τα 4 X MJ15004 (Q33 - Q36 του σχηματικού) με 4 X MJ15023G τ΄ οποία καινούργια μέτρησε και βρήκε σωστά.
Αυτά προτείνω ν΄ αντικατασταθούν με τ΄ εργοστασιακά (MJ15003 & MJ15004).
Οι κυκλωμένες αντιστάσεις στις καθόδους τους (κοινώς ΕΚΠΟΜΠΟΥΣ) είναι οι R8 - R11 & R106 - R109 όλες στα 47Ω 
- ελπίζω μετρημένες κι ευρισκόμενες σωστές από τον Δημήτρη - έχουν ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗ σχέση με τα προαναφερόμενα TRN΄s
και ΜΟΝΟ.

Φιλικά.
         Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## ezizu

> Σήφη,
> ότι γράφω το γράφω σύμφωνα με το σχηματικό που παραθέτει και τα γραφόμενα στο post #1 του φίλου Δημήτρη.
> Γράφει ότι βρήκε αλλαγμένα τα 4 X MJ15003 (Q4 - Q7 στο σχηματικό που παραθέτει) με 4 X MJ15022G & 
> τα 4 X MJ15004 (Q33 - Q36 του σχηματικού) με 4 X MJ15023G τ΄ οποία καινούργια μέτρησε και βρήκε σωστά.
> Αυτά προτείνω ν΄ αντικατασταθούν με τ΄ εργοστασιακά (MJ15003 & MJ15004).
> Οι κυκλωμένες αντιστάσεις στις καθόδους τους (κοινώς ΕΚΠΟΜΠΟΥΣ) είναι οι R8 - R11 & R106 - R109 όλες στα 47Ω 
> - ελπίζω μετρημένες κι ευρισκόμενες σωστές από τον Δημήτρη - έχουν ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗ σχέση με τα προαναφερόμενα TRN΄s
> και ΜΟΝΟ.
> 
> ...


Δημήτρη,
στο  ποστ#11  δεν  αναφέρθηκα  καθόλου  στην  πρότασή σου  για την αντικατάσταση  των  τρανζίστορ  ισχύος - εξόδου.
Δεν διαφωνώ με  αυτά που προτείνεις, απλά το καλύτερο είναι να αλλάζονται όλα τα τρανζίστορ  και ας έχουν π.χ. καεί τα οκτώ από τα δεκάξι που έχει συνολικά το κανάλι (και ακόμα καλύτερο,αν είναι εφικτό, να μπουν ματσαρισμένα).

 Γράφουμε σε ένα κατά βάση τεχνικό forum και για αυτό το λόγο θεώρισα ότι πρέπει  να διορθωθούν τα λάθος γραφόμενα (που αναφέρω στο ποστ#11).
Δεν  μπορώ όμως  να  κατανοήσω το λόγο που γράφεις  λανθασμένα, για  δεύτερη φορά, κάτι πολύ συγκεκριμένο και ΑΠΟΛΥΤΟ , εφόσον από τα ποστ σου στο forum είναι  ξεκάθαρο  ότι είσαι  γνώστης  των  ηλεκτρονικών .
Τα τρανζίστορς, στην ηλεκτρονική  επιστήμη,  είναι  εξαρτήματα  που το κάθε  ποδαράκι-επαφή τους  έχει * ΜΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΟΝΟΜΑΣΙΑ...*....δεν υπάρχει ούτε  κοινή ονομασία, ούτε  μη  κοινή,  ούτε της πιάτσας, ούτε  παρατσούκλι...... ούτε βέβαια κάθοδος.
Τα  ποδαράκια -επαφές των τρανζίστορς ονομάζονται  *εκπομπός, βάση και  συλλέκτης,* και αυτό για  συγκεκριμένους λόγους που θεωρώ σίγουρο ότι τους γνωρίζεις.
Δεν αναφερόμαστε  σε λυχνίες, διόδους , θυρίστορ κ.λ.π. που έχουν ποδαράκια -επαφές  που ονομάζονται κάθοδοι.

Όσο  για  τις  κυκλωμένες  αντιστάσεις, θα σου  πρότεινα  να  μελετήσεις  και να αναλύσεις λίγο  πιο προσεκτικά  το  σχέδιο  για  να καταλάβεις  που  έχεις  μπερδευτεί (μην παρεξηγηθώ, ανθρώπινο είναι να μπερδευτεί κάποιος....όλοι το παθαίνουμε κάποια στιγμή ,για διάφορους λόγους). 
Οι  αντιστάσεις  αυτές, όπως σου  ξανά έγραψα,  δεν έχουν ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΚΑΜΙΑ  ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΟΛΩΣΗ των τρανζίστορ  ισχύος - εξόδου MJ15003-MJ15004, όπως έγραψες στο ποστ#10,είναι  για  διαφορετικό σκοπό στο κύκλωμα . Υπάρχει και η σχετική βιβλιογραφία .
Ανεβάζω και ένα πιο καθαρό σχηματικό .
Electrovoice P2000_amplifier  schematic  diagram.jpg
Φιλικά.

----------

mikemtb73 (03-08-22)

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε Σήφη,
θ΄ αναφερθώ για τελευταία φορά στο συγκεκριμένο νήμα γιατί πρέπει να δώσω ορισμένες εξηγήσεις που χωρίς αυτές θα ΄ταν δυσκολονόητη ή όλη προσέγγιση.
Λατρεύω τη τυπολατρία ίσως περισσότερο απ΄ όλους τους γράφοντες και μ΄ ευχαριστεί πολύ όταν τηρείται.
Όμως όταν διδάσκουμε, και μην μου γράψεις ότι δεν λειτουργούμε κατά κάποιο τρόπο τοιουτοτρόπως σ΄ αυτό το forum, κι απευθυνόμαστε σ΄ ευρύ κοινό όχι
κατ΄ ανάγκη σε τεχνικούς / ηλεκτρονικούς μηχανικούς στην περίπτωσή μας, πρέπει να ΄μαστε πιο ανοιχτοί, πιο προσαρμοσμένοι στις δικές τους γνώσεις, και χωρίς
να θίγουμε την επιστήμη μας, να γινόμαστε κατανοητοί.
Σίγουρα η ΚΑΘΟΔΟΣ των TRN΄s ονομάζεται EMITTER (ΕΚΠΟΜΠΟΣ) αλλά δεν παύει να ΄ναι ΚΑΘΟΔΟΣ (έξοδος των ηλεκτρονίων - ροή ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος).
Σίγουρα επίσης ΠΟΛΩΝΕΤΑΙ η ΒΑΣΗ (BASE) των TRN΄s αλλά κι οι αντιστάσεις που ενώνονται στους ΕΚΠΟΜΠΟΥΣ κάποιο είδος ΠΟΛΩΣΗΣ είναι, (μείωση του
εξερχόμενου ρεύματος).
Όπως και να τα πεις δεν χαλάει η σούπα είναι τ΄ ίδιο πράγμα, αν δοθεί σωστή κατεύθυνση στον ερωτώντα και βοηθηθεί τελικά να λύση το πρόβλημά του.
Τώρα αν ανεβάσουμε τ΄ επίπεδο σε ΠΑΝΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΙΑΚΟ να ΄σαι σίγουρος ότι δεν θα μας διαβάζει κανείς, κι απλώς θ΄ ανταλλάσσουμε απόψεις μεταξύ μας για
να βελτιώσουμε ;  την ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΗ μας.
Αλλά δεν νομίζω να θέλουμε να πετύχουμε κάτι τέτοιο.
Καλή καρδιά λοιπόν και πάντα ΦΙΛΟΙ κι ανοιχτοί σε κάθε πρόταση.
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Αλλά είναι κάτι ακόμα που ΄ναι πολύ ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟ και γι΄ αυτό δικαιολογώ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ όλους εκείνους που ενδιαφέρονται για την ορθή διατύπωση των ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΩΝ όρων
και που φυσικά δεν θέλω να χρεωθώ τη διαστρέβλωσή τους :
Οι ορολογίες στην ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΗ ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΗ δεν επιδέχονται καμία αλλαγή μεταβολή ή παρομοίωση γιατί μ΄ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗ ακρίβεια περιγράφουν εξαρτ/ματα και λειτουργίες που
μέχρι ΣΗΜΕΡΑ δεν έχουν μεταβληθεί ή ονομασθεί ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΑ.
Για το λόγο αυτό δικαιολογείται απόλυτα η εναντίωση του φίλου Σήφη στα γραφόμενά μου, τ΄ οποία ειλικρινά δεν υπείχαν κανένα δόλο ούτε αστεϊσμό, αλλά οπωσδήποτε για μένα
τη δεδομένη στιγμή δεν φάνηκαν ν΄ αλλοιώνουν το περιεχόμενο του post μου.
Σε κάθε περίπτωση η αναγνώριση του τυχόντος διαφαινόμενου λάθους μου θεωρείται επιβεβλημένη κι ας κριθεί συγχωρετέα.
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------

ezizu (07-08-22)

----------


## ezizu

> Φίλε Σήφη,
> θ΄ αναφερθώ για τελευταία φορά στο συγκεκριμένο νήμα γιατί πρέπει να δώσω ορισμένες εξηγήσεις που χωρίς αυτές θα ΄ταν δυσκολονόητη ή όλη προσέγγιση.
> Λατρεύω τη τυπολατρία ίσως περισσότερο απ΄ όλους τους γράφοντες και μ΄ ευχαριστεί πολύ όταν τηρείται.
> Όμως όταν διδάσκουμε, και μην μου γράψεις ότι δεν λειτουργούμε κατά κάποιο τρόπο τοιουτοτρόπως σ΄ αυτό το forum, κι απευθυνόμαστε σ΄ ευρύ κοινό όχι
> κατ΄ ανάγκη σε τεχνικούς / ηλεκτρονικούς μηχανικούς στην περίπτωσή μας, πρέπει να ΄μαστε πιο ανοιχτοί, πιο προσαρμοσμένοι στις δικές τους γνώσεις, και χωρίς
> να θίγουμε την επιστήμη μας, να γινόμαστε κατανοητοί.
> Εφόσον θέτεις θέμα διδασκαλίας , τότε νομίζω αυτομάτως, γίνεται ακόμα πιο απαραίτητη η προσεκτική και ορθή καταγραφή των διάφορων θέματων ηλεκτρονικών , όπως π.χ. οι ορολογίες κ.λ.π, ώστε ακόμα και τα μέλη που δεν έχουν γνώσεις ηλεκτρονικών και ενδιαφέρονται να μάθουν, να τα <<διδάσκονται>> σωστά .
> Σίγουρα η ΚΑΘΟΔΟΣ των TRN΄s ονομάζεται EMITTER (ΕΚΠΟΜΠΟΣ) αλλά δεν παύει να ΄ναι ΚΑΘΟΔΟΣ (έξοδος των ηλεκτρονίων - ροή ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος).
> Το παραπάνω καταλαβαίνεις νομίζω ότι δεν είναι απόλυτα σωστό, επειδή τα τρανζίστορ κατασκευάζονται σε δυο τύπους  NPN και PNP. 
> ...





> Αλλά είναι κάτι ακόμα που ΄ναι πολύ ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟ και γι΄ αυτό δικαιολογώ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ όλους εκείνους που ενδιαφέρονται για την ορθή διατύπωση των ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΩΝ όρων
> και που φυσικά δεν θέλω να χρεωθώ τη διαστρέβλωσή τους :
> Οι ορολογίες στην ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΗ ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΗ δεν επιδέχονται καμία αλλαγή μεταβολή ή παρομοίωση γιατί μ΄ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗ ακρίβεια περιγράφουν εξαρτ/ματα και λειτουργίες που
> μέχρι ΣΗΜΕΡΑ δεν έχουν μεταβληθεί ή ονομασθεί ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΑ.
> Για το λόγο αυτό δικαιολογείται απόλυτα η εναντίωση του φίλου Σήφη στα γραφόμενά μου, τ΄ οποία ειλικρινά δεν υπείχαν κανένα δόλο ούτε αστεϊσμό, αλλά οπωσδήποτε για μένα
> τη δεδομένη στιγμή δεν φάνηκαν ν΄ αλλοιώνουν το περιεχόμενο του post μου.
> Σε κάθε περίπτωση η αναγνώριση του τυχόντος διαφαινόμενου λάθους μου θεωρείται επιβεβλημένη κι ας κριθεί συγχωρετέα.
> Φιλικά.
>         Δημήτρης Καρούσης


Δημήτρη, για να μην παρεξηγηθώ , σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θεώρησα, ούτε υπονόησα ότι τα γραφόμενά σου εμπεριείχαν δόλο, αστεΐσμό κ.ο.κ. Το θεώρησα απλά ως μια κακή διατύπωση, που ίσως λόγω του περίπλοκου κυκλώματος του συγκεκριμένου ενισχυτή κάπου μπερδεύτηκες , πράγμα ανθρώπινο που μπορεί να συμβεί στον καθένα μας. Εγώ απλά προσπάθησα να διορθώσω τις λάθος διατυπώσεις, πάντα ευγενικά, χωρίς να προσβάλω .
 Ειλικρινά αν αυτά είχαν γραφτεί σε ένα άσχετο με τα ηλεκτρονικά forum ή στο facebook κ.λ.π. δεν θα είχα ασχοληθεί καθόλου (ίσως απλά να έβαζα σχετικά Link για όσους ενδιαφέρονταν να διαβάσουν) .
Ο χρόνος είναι πολύτιμος για  όλους μας.Το  να ασχοληθεί κάποιος με την λεπτομερή ανάλυση του κυκλώματος του συγκεκριμένου ενισχυτή, απαιτεί σίγουρα κάποιο σεβαστό χρόνο . Φτάσαμε στο ποστ#15 για να συμφωνήσεις με αυτά που έχω επισημάνει από το ποστ#11. Δεν  αργήσαμε πολύ....αν και το χαλάσαμε λίγο το νήμα....
Όλοι κάνουμε λάθη.........αυτό που έχει νόημα είναι να γίνονται κατανοητά, να μαθαίνουμε από αυτά και βέβαια να διορθώνονται.
Ελπίζω να έχει βγάλει άκρη ο dimitris_p και να έχει επισκευάσει τον συγκεκριμένο ενισχυτή (η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν είναι και το ευκολότερο μηχάνημα στην επισκευή του).
Όλα καλά. 
Πάντα φιλικά.

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Ο συνονόματος θα πρέπει ν΄ αλλάξει όλα τ΄ αλλαγμένα TRN΄s (και τα  :Cool:  με TRN΄s εργοστασιακά σεταρισμένα σε τετράδες για να βρει λύση.
Φαντάζομαι ότι έχει προχωρήσει μ΄ όλους τους άλλους ελέγχους, κι είναι πράγματι αρκετά εξαρτ/τα ενεργά / παθητικά που πρέπει ν΄ ελεγχθούν, κι
ότι έχει μείνει το ψάξιμο των TRN΄s - πράγμα κι αυτό επίπονο αλλά που μπορεί ν΄ επιτευχθεί.

Το σχηματικό που παρουσιάζει βρίσκεται στη σελ. 21 του Service Manual
( https://elektrotanya.com/electro-voi.../download.html ),
και πράγματι οι αντιστάσεις που συνδέονται στους εκπομπούς των TRN΄s : Q4 ... Q7 οδηγούνται με την R166 (56Ω) στη βάση του Q57, ενώ εκείνες
που συνδέονται στους εκπομπούς των TRN΄s : Q33 ... Q36 οδηγούνται με την R157 (56Ω) στη βάση του TRN Q64.

Για δε το φύλο Σήφη πράγματι δεν με μπερδεύουν ούτε με ζαλίζουν σχέδια ενισχυτών, γιατί στην ενασχόλησή μου επί μισό περίπου αιώνα με την επιστήμη
των ηλεκτρονικών έχω μελετήσει πολύ δυσκολότερα κι αρκετά δυσνόητα σχέδια, που μπορεί να με βασάνισαν δεν λέω, αλλά τις περισσότερες, για να μην
είμαι απόλυτος, κι αναφέρω στο σύνολό τους φορές, κατόρθωνα ν΄ εφαρμόσω από τη μελέτη τους, κι ακόμα με μικρές ή μεγάλες προσαρμογές, τις καλλίτερες λύσεις.

Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------

